# Indian Ornimentals



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Been in love with these ever since a kid when I had a apart time job in a reptile shop. So now iv decided that its time to get one as I have a rather nice tank that I think it would like great in. The tank is 9"x9"x30" so I think it will have ample room to grow, move etc

Just after a bit of info as my memory is a little fuzzy at times, I know they like it warm and humid and are arboreal so I probably need a tall piece of cork bark for it to hide peat substrate and some plants etc. Is there anything important that im forgetting? Never kept a T before so any advice or info would be great thanks.

Mike


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Sad advice, if you've never kept a T before a pokie is probably not the best to start with (incredibly fast, some nasty venom etc.).

Also, I'm probably wrong, but I thought pokies liked it kinda dry...


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

I think they vary. Some like it dryer than others


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

they do vary, but it's not as important unless you're trying to condition them for breeding


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

Mmm yh i probably wouldnt reccomend one as a first however if you did plenty of research then i dont see why not!


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

From what I have read they are normaly only a display T rather than a pick up and cuddle like a chilli Rose etc. So as long as I dont get tempted to handle it and make it a centre piece in the game room I should be fine. If I get a younger specimen is it possible to sex them as the females im told are bigger and brighter coloured?


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Sexing them on the spot could be difficult... though if you have access to the last moult you can tell.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Once they are adult you can cleary tell with most species to be honest the sex just via looking at them, some say when they are younger you can but I'm unsure how accurate it is


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

3 or 4 " of substrate.....keep it dry....spray the tank once or twice a week to keep up humidity.....large shallow water dish.......a hollow log to live in...more height than floor space (perfect size tank you have ).......feed brown silent crix ...can use locust when larger.
A bite can put you in hospital.......at least on your back for a few days.
What else do you need to know :whistling2:
not a beginner spid but if you are confident....go fo it and have fun :2thumb:
Paul


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

To be honest nothing prepares you for pokeys. But i do think you should start off with another arboreal that isnt as bad beforehand.

What size will you be getting?


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> To be honest nothing prepares you for pokeys. But i do think you should start off with another arboreal that isnt as bad beforehand.
> 
> What size will you be getting?


 baboons are a lot worse than pokies......pokies will run first and bite later....baboons are the other way around 
pokies are fine for him


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> baboons are a lot worse than pokies......pokies will run first and bite later....baboons are the other way around
> pokies are fine for him


Quiet you.:whip:


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

The one I have seen in the shop is about 3" max, with mates rates at the shop it would cost £20 is that good?


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

They are definitely the most beautiful T's out there. As long as you have done your research and you are aware of how fast they are, they make crackin display Ts (when they are not hiding lol). Watching them leap on to a cricket or locust is amazing, however scary when you realise how quick they really are.

I definitely have the pokie bug now, so much more interesting than the norm


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Kamike said:


> The one I have seen in the shop is about 3" max, with mates rates at the shop it would cost £20 is that good?


What kind is it?


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Poecilotheria regalis or thats what it says on the display cabinet, but tbh it could be another sp and I wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

I think u should get a pokie mate, as thats clearly what you want.
just be careful when you open the tank, and dont try and pick it up, ever. treat it with common sense and respect and you should both be fine


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

You've read the warnings so make up your own mind . The only thing I'll say is that your tank is probably a bit big for small T. You may want to get yourself a smaller tub till it's grown a fair bit . People use those semi-transparent cereal tubs which seem to work quite well . Also how's the ventilation in the tank ? 30" is a fairly big tank if the only ventilation is around the sides of the lid .


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Indians are very nice....one of the nicest pokies that get big too.......you do realise how big these get?
Another thing,no one can explain how fast they are......they move 10 times quicker than you can react....seriously....I have seen it.They teleport :mf_dribble:
Read up lots and have fun mate.....you will be fine.
paul


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> You've read the warnings so make up your own mind . The only thing I'll say is that your tank is probably a bit big for small T. You may want to get yourself a smaller tub till it's grown a fair bit . People use those semi-transparent cereal tubs which seem to work quite well . Also how's the ventilation in the tank ? 30" is a fairly big tank if the only ventilation is around the sides of the lid .


On it's own....a 3" pokie will be fine mate......I only keep them in a cereal tub because I have a commune and need them to live together.....the tank size is good for a single pokie
On it's own.....it will be fine : victory:
they don't need as much ventilation as sun tigers mate.....careful on the info
Paul


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> On it's own....a 3" pokie will be fine mate......I only keep them in a cereal tub because I have a commune and need them to live together.....the tank size is good for a single pokie
> On it's own.....it will be fine : victory:
> they don't need as much ventilation as sun tigers mate.....careful on the info
> Paul


But they do need some airflow .


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

of course they do........all spids do but not as much as a sun tiger so air flow should not be a problem.
Ask Dan then if you don't believe me.....
All my exo's and all my other tanks have vents.......that is good enough.....my pokies are just fine


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

How long ago was it that you got your first pokies Paul?


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

In my humble opinion, I would strongly advise against getting a P. regalis as a first T. Yes, they maybe the species you're interested in, but all the research in the world will not prepare you for one. they're not like snakes where you can research and research, learn all you can and then you're pretty much set. you need to know thier individual behaviour, and the only way to be able to learn this is by dealing with other T's first as it will get you ready for the more difficult species. A pokie is like lightening when they move. It's kinda like driving a formula 1 car round a track when you have only just learnt to drive. Do the smart thing and get an easier arboreal T first such as one of the Avics. If they're not your thing, then (the oposite to what I would say for a snake/lizard) you can always sell it once you have gained the experience needed to move on.

Also, have you thought how you will rehouse such a T? I know breeders that have had problems rehousing pokies. The venom from a pokie is very strong. A bite could put you in hospital, and it's not unknown for the person bitten to have effects of a bite for many months, or even over a year in some cases I've read about.

Go on everyone; slate me all you like, but this is my opinion and it's one I will stand by. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

stop worrying him
It's not that bad.....i have kept spids for 13 weeks and see my sig for my spids.......I have already posted 3 pokies to people (roy and pete....ask them :Na_Na_Na_Na
pokies are easy.....did this after 3 days experience....that is my sub adult fasciata.....it will get a lot bigger
paul


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

elliot ness said:


> stop worrying him
> It's not that bad.....i have kept spids for 13 weeks and see my sig for my spids.......I have already posted 3 pokies to people (roy and pete....ask them :Na_Na_Na_Na
> pokies are easy.....did this after 3 days experience....that is my sub adult fasciata.....it will get a lot bigger
> paul


Two words for you:

Total stupidity!

Seriously, where do you get off on showing someone who has never kept a T, let alone a pokie an image of yourself being a total prat? I have met dozens of people like you, and they are all the same: Look at me, I have been keeping T's for 3 months and I am now _The Spider Whisperer_.

Your knowledge of T's and their behaviour hasn't even hit puberty, so be a top guy and stop posting crap on the invert section when it's obvious you have the knowledge, and experience of a slice of cheese cake.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Just speaking from experience.....maybe I am just good at it :Na_Na_Na_Na:
you speak of pokies as the anti christ.......shows how much you know
I would rather a newbie had a pokie than a baboon any day..........if you are confused.....I mean the spids not the monkeys :whistling2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

The fact that nothing has gone wrong in your _whole _13 weeks of keeping means nothing...

Seriously, does this not strike you as unbelievably irresponsible? I mean people can of course make their own decisions, and if it goes wrong so be it. But a decision should be properly informed.

Kamike has clearly done some research, but may well be lacking a lot of the knowledge we take for granted. As a result he may not realise that you're chatting utter pish. If you want to hurl yourself off a bridge feel free, just don't recommend it to someone who doesn't know better.

I've crossed roads without looking before, I was fine. Guess what, that does _not_ make crossing roads without looking safe, ken?


I'm not saying you're bad keeper, I'm just saying you give horrible advice.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> The fact that nothing has gone wrong in your _whole _13 weeks of keeping means nothing...
> 
> Seriously, does this not strike you as unbelievably irresponsible? I mean people can of course make their own decisions, and if it goes wrong so be it. But a decision should be properly informed.
> 
> ...


 I am taking the piss about 13 weeks........you can't be that stupid ?


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't know, but Paul I really wouldn't put it past you...

Anyway, that really wasn't the important part of the post.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

elliot ness said:


> Just speaking from experience.....maybe I am just good at it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You obviously don't have the brain power to realise that you're not needed or wanted, so I will put it in simple terms for you

*You are an idiot and this forum will be a far better place without you!*



Hedgewitch said:


> The fact that nothing has gone wrong in your _whole _13 weeks of keeping means nothing...
> 
> Seriously, does this not strike you as unbelievably irresponsible? I mean people can of course make their own decisions, and if it goes wrong so be it. But a decision should be properly informed.
> 
> ...


 
I agree, as I don't think his 13 long weeks even classes him as a keeper. But, I bet once he has been keeping for a year or two, he WILL be classed as a bad keeper.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

looks like I was right


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

elliot ness said:


> I am taking the piss about 13 weeks........you can't be that stupid ?


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

To give Paul his due, he seems to provide his inverts with decent care.

Alas, we still have to deal with his personality.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> To give Paul his due, he seems to provide his inverts with decent care.
> 
> Alas, we still have to deal with his personality.


thank you 
you are right as well
and snakes,frogs and scorps too


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

elliot ness said:


> I am taking the piss about 13 weeks........you can't be that stupid ?


 
Just looked at your past threads and I see that you're are in fact as stupid as you seem. Here is a list of how little you know and proof of you little amount of experience and knowledge. all dated from about a month ago up until lately

past threads include:

How to package a spider prop? - you would know this if keeping longer
this is an orange baboon. - you wouldn't use common names (same in your sig)
Will i ever see my spider again (king baboon)? - you would know what they are like
Are these DWA? - you would know that a black widow is a dwa
What does rubbing legs mean? - you would know why a new world T rubs its legs
Black or brown crix? - you would know what to feed your T's

Thats just a couple of the questions asked. Some are even worse!


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Incubuss said:


> Just looked at your past threads and I see that you're are in fact as stupid as you seem. Here is a list of how little you know and proof of you little amount of experience and knowledge. all dated from about a month ago up until lately
> 
> past threads include:
> 
> ...


 
Now stop talking out your a**e, and realise that most people on this forum aint as slow as you.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

they are obviously quicker than you


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey incubuss when did u get back my friend long time no see hows it going mate  Its Jon By the way if u cant rember


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Hey incubuss when did u get back my friend long time no see hows it going mate  Its Jon By the way if u cant rember


I remember. Been back a few weeks now I think. I'm not to bad, well besides the obvious ^^^^^ lol

How you been? Hows the caresheets coming?


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Incubuss said:


> I remember. Been back a few weeks now I think. I'm not to bad, well besides the obvious ^^^^^ lol
> 
> How you been? Hows the caresheets coming?


Well Im out of Psychiatric hospital now .... Been takeing my meds and so on .. Iv had my frist pop at breeding , And it was sucsessful My female C.darlingi mated with my MM that i got from The B.T.S ....

Just waiting on her to Produce a sac .

All in all im alot better . 

Been Playing my xbox a bit much thou i have a gamerscore of 130k now lol . I had a girlfriend for a bit but she dumped me because i was to high for her lol .... But theres always other fish in the sea .. 

Any way its good to hear from u .

Ohhh And iv been singing my death metal ....

Regards Jon Armstrong .


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Well Im out of Psychiatric hospital now .... Been takeing my meds and so on .. Iv had my frist pop at breeding , And it was sucsessful My female C.darlingi mated with my MM that i got from The B.T.S ....
> 
> Just waiting on her to Produce a sac .
> 
> ...


 
Glad to hear you're doing better. 

Can't believe you found a male darlingi, I'm after one of those for my 3 females.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Incubuss said:


> Glad to hear you're doing better.
> 
> Can't believe you found a male darlingi, I'm after one of those for my 3 females.


Dam u could of had myn but hes still on a loan to a guy named Phil off AP forum . I could send him to u when he gets back from him but dont no if he will be any good after haveing so much time with the ladies .

Iv also got a P.sp ( Orange Baboon ) MM Im wanting to breed with a female .


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

I am thinking about getting a pokie. TSS has 2cm P. tigrinawesseli slings. I have only had experience with T's for a couple of months (ish) and only have an A. versicolor and four G. pulcheripes. 

I know that I don't have a great deal of knowledge with T's but I think that I would be alright with one. These spids demand a huge amount of respect. In a way, it's pretty much like keeping a hot, without the DWA. 

It would never, ever be out for a bit of 'fresh air' unless rehousing etc. I use 12 inch tweezers and a fine paintbrush for my avic as she can be a bit of a handful. Will be getting longer ones when she's in a bigger setup. She loves to run around the top of the tub and then down the side so the paintbrush comes in quite handy. Plus I would rather the pokie teleported up my tweezers first. At least I might have a slight idea what happened when she's stuck on my finger.

I never see the chacos so I will admit I throw my fingers in just to pick out cric remains. And to be honest whenever I do open their tubs up they dart to the bottom of their burrows anyway.

I know everyone says pokies would prefer to run then bite but I personally wouldn't like to give it the chance to do the latter. It would be a display animal in every sense of the word. 

I would say go for some sort of avic first. You may read that they are fast, skittish and have a bit of a temper and I wouldn't underestimate that but they are great spiders. Plus mines a lot calmer than I thought it would be. But then again every spider has it's own personality. Deal with one of these for a few months (without getting bitten) and then maybe think about getting yourself a pokie.

Oh and Paul, you do give bad advice :whistling2:


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Edit: nm


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for all your imput folks, rest assured that im not going to go charging into this and buy one just for the sake of it. Seems to have devided the camp a little with some for and some against and I have taken in whats been said.

I will apologise as people have put a few suggestions for T's in the thread but have used their latin names but im really not that up on the genus etc. 

Could some one possibly suggest a Sp using their common name until I get the old books out of the loft and get savvi with it all again lol

Mike


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

If I see a latin name I don't know I just throw it in to google and usually comes up with the common name.

My avic just gave me a bit of a fright. Gave it a quick spray. She was sat round the back of her cork. Next thing I know shes dashed round the front, over the top, down the side and running along my desk. Bloody little minx.

Then my mums comes in and starts chatting to me about something or other. She didn't even realise what was going on. Then when she did notice first thing she said was 'I will stamp on it if it comes near me.' Thanks Mum.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

My mum wont come to visit if I get a T

Winner!!! :2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Kamike said:


> My mum wont come to visit if I get a T
> 
> Winner!!! :2thumb:


Yep, that's sometimes an advantage


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> Yep, that's sometimes an advantage


My Mum still thinks it's 'going to the rep shop once they have space for her'. Think she's kinda worked out it's not going anywhere though :2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

You can do swapsies too. It works when people don't know what the spiders are. My husband still thinks that my female subfusca is the male ornata that used to be in the same tank!


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Kamike said:


> Thanks for all your imput folks, rest assured that im not going to go charging into this and buy one just for the sake of it. Seems to have devided the camp a little with some for and some against and I have taken in whats been said.
> 
> I will apologise as people have put a few suggestions for T's in the thread but have used their latin names but im really not that up on the genus etc.
> 
> ...


Avics = any of the pink toe family. They are a great biginner arboeal species.

There is also a sticky at the top of the invert page that does common to scientific names for the most popular tarantula's. Feel free to copy and paste it and save it on your comp.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

poecilotheria regalis
poecilotheria striata
poecilotheria rufilata
poecilotheria metallica
poecilotheria formosa
poecilotheria miranda
poecilotheria tigrinawesseli


poecilotheria fasciata
poecilotheria ornata
poecilotheria pederseni
poecilotheria smithi
poecilotheria subfusca

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/invert-classifieds/352515-long-list-inverts-sale.html
sri lankan species
indian species

This guy has a few nice ones for sale :2thumb:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/invert-classifieds/352515-long-list-inverts-sale.html


----------



## mr ackie123 (Apr 4, 2009)

in all fairness, if you are sensible and have strong nerves and do the necessary research you should be able to get any spider you want, yes the more experience you have the better. But as all ready stated all spids have different temperaments, so experience can not count for everything.

I've had a pokey for 6 months it was my first T and im doing fine with it, as i said you just have to be sensible, and treat it with the respect it deserves.

and as stated about using the Latin names of spiders, im slightly dyslexic so ill stick to the common names, does this make me a bad keeper?


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

^No, it just makes things very difficult for everyone, yourself included.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

It's not rocket science :whistling2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> It's not rocket science :whistling2:


Did the person not say dyslexia?


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Did the person not say dyslexia?


 ?????????
I was just saying that it is not rocket science to look after spids......


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Of sorry, I thought you were referring to the latin names bussiness. My bad.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Of sorry, I thought you were referring to the latin names bussiness. My bad.


I don't know the latin names......Just got those off my pokie poster :2thumb:
well.....just the latin names of the spids I have anyway.....
Google is always handy for that anyway
Saying that......I can remember the formula for capacitive and inductive reactance if that's any good :mf_dribble:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Not for remembering spiders... but I suppose useful in working out resistance.

Learning latin names looks far more daunting that it really is, start with those you own and eventually you'll just be able to pick them up automatically.

Consider yourself lucky, as part of one of my modules earlier this year I had to learn the latin names of over 40 plants...


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

elliot ness said:


> poecilotheria regalis
> poecilotheria striata
> poecilotheria rufilata
> poecilotheria metallica
> ...


 
Whats the point in this post?


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Incubuss said:


> Whats the point in this post?


To confussle me I think lol


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

To be honest, so many people give Poecilotheria a really bad name.

Like Pterinochilus Murinus(Orange Baboon Tarantula, Orange Bitey Thing..)
I've had a good few here that haven't been greatly fast, or nasty tbh.. I had to pack up a adult female recently to send her off and seriously easiest spider I've ever sent to catch.. she ended up on my hand at one point and didn't tag me.

Anyways back to the thread, Poecilotheria pack a nasty bite.. most I've seen would try to run rather than actually try to bite. I've not been bitten and I've handled a few, mostly not intentional lol. Some times I've had to free handle either that or have one running round my house 

Regalis are one of the most reccommended for a first Pokie, they are cheap and pretty easy to keep. Although Poecilotheria Subfusca and Metallica, these are more expensive and dont come up for sale that often.. These are generally calmer than most other Pokies, sometimes quick but I've seen no aggression what so ever from these myself.

Now this picture, I have to say I didn't try to get a handling pic.. it run out of the bath onto the walls and I had to catch it some how.. I had the camera nearby so I took it. It also is a good picture of her and shows that these can be pretty laid back tbh.

Poecilotheria Metallica Adult Female:




























Poecilotheria Subfusca Adult Female:










Poecilotheria Regalis Adult Female:










Another AF:



















Poecilotheria Rufiliata Sub Adult Male:










Poecilotheria Fasciata Sub Adult Female:










If you have any questions, feel free to give me a pm or add my email address in my signature


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Incubuss said:


> Whats the point in this post?


your back are you....the guy was asking about latin names 
I let a lot go yesterday with you getting downright nasty and personal....I won't let it go again
It also seems you are in the minority as far as pokie ownership goes too


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

mr ackie123 said:


> and as stated about using the Latin names of spiders, im slightly dyslexic so ill stick to the common names, does this make me a bad keeper?


May I suggest if you have difficulty with the latin/scientific names for your T's , that you put the names in your sig , both scientific and the most accepted common name .


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

PRS those pics are brilliants thanks for posting them, the Regalis looks awsome. (check me out using latin lol)

Mutley.100 Now I was all set to get me a Regalis and then you post the pic of the Ornata (again with the latin im getting good at this) and ruin things lol, it looks even nicer.

Decisions decisions


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry just realised that that pic is actually in your sig


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Kamike said:


> PRS those pics are brilliants thanks for posting them, the Regalis looks awsome. (check me out using latin lol)
> 
> Mutley.100 Now I was all set to get me a Regalis and then you post the pic of the Ornata (again with the latin im getting good at this) and ruin things lol, it looks even nicer.
> 
> Decisions decisions


Your welcome Mike, thanks. I'd say if you belive you can cope with one, research then go for it mate. If you need any help I'm here anyways 

I've got 4 Adult Female Regalis here, ones mated.. others will be when the male arrives 

They are amazing spiders Poecilotheria, you wont be dissapointed


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Ornata get big :mf_dribble:
I plan on starting another commune later this month when I get a few rufilata off pete


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> Ornata get big :mf_dribble:
> I plan on starting another commune later this month when I get a few rufilata off pete



Communes are addictive , the rufs will make the forth attempt . The first didn't happen and I lost a few so split the last 2 slings up . 

For OP check out this link to see what the different species of Poecilotheria look like as well as just a few other species too . 

Gallery of tarantulas | Tarantula breeding

Before you get lost looking at all the pretty T's , the pokies are 3/4 the way down.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

my 6 fascaiata commune are doing well.....no losses in about 4 months.
the other fasciata commune is down to 2 from 4 but have not lost any just had to sell them on (to roy) after they spilt up from the rest......started that one about 5 months ago......they are getting big now too:2thumb:
Looking forward to the rufs though.......supposed to be an easy commune spid....we will see


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Hang on a second, I'm not starting a fight here just making a minor point...

Paul, you went on at length when I got my irminia about how _Psalmopoeus irminia _are not beginner tarantulas...

Also oooh, rufs are lovely looking, hope that works out well.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Hang on a second, I'm not starting a fight here just making a minor point...
> 
> Paul, you went on at length when I got my irminia about how _Psalmopoeus irminia _are not beginner tarantulas...
> 
> Also oooh, rufs are lovely looking, hope that works out well.


I think I can handle the rufs mate.........I was speaking of myself and not advising anyone to start a commune.....which has it's difficulties
paul


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

^lolwut?

Those were 2 separate points, (1) you saying that _P. irminia_ wasn't a good starter species and then recommending pokies and (2) you're getting rufs? awesome!


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> I think I can handle the rufs mate.........I was speaking of myself and not advising anyone to start a commune.....which has it's difficulties
> paul



I'll have to agree with that , a commune is not something you should take on lightly and without asking for advice . 

Going for a stiff one (a drink , you pervs) , I've just agreed with paul . :lol2:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> ^lolwut?
> 
> Those were 2 separate points, (1) you saying that _P. irminia_ wasn't a good starter species and then recommending pokies and (2) you're getting rufs? awesome!


You are right....I had no right telling you what to do or what to get.: victory:
As long as you are sensible,have read up on the species and asked for advice....I see nothing wrong with getting any spid.
Certain peeps may say "get some experience first" but no other spid can get you ready for the speed of a pokie.... maybe a mac but .....they are just as dangerous
Just my opinion again guys
paul


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Kamike said:


> Mutley.100 Now I was all set to get me a Regalis and then you post the pic of the Ornata (again with the latin im getting good at this) and ruin things lol, it looks even nicer.


If you're just starting out with pokies, I'd very much suggest avoiding ornata for the time being. Oh, and it's a _scientific _name, rather than a _latin_ one 


Oh, and Pete. That metallica is lovely. Looks like she's due a moult too.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Danhalen said:


> If you're just starting out with pokies, I'd very much suggest avoiding ornata for the time being. Oh, and it's a _scientific _name, rather than a _latin_ one
> 
> 
> Oh, and Pete. That metallica is lovely. Looks like she's due a moult too.


Thanks aye I know mate, cheers for saying though. The guy said she should moult in a month or so, its when she should be due 

I may have another female coming also


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

elliot ness said:


> your back are you....the guy was asking about latin names
> *I let a lot go yesterday with you getting downright nasty and personal....I won't let it go again*
> It also seems you are in the minority as far as pokie ownership goes too


You wont let it go again? Sounds like either a personal threat or an internet gangster to me. Grow up fella.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Incubuss said:


> You wont let it go again? Sounds like either a personal threat or an internet gangster to me. Grow up fella.


I won't let it go as in I will report you to the mods.....which I did not but have done so now
Lets let them decide


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

elliot ness said:


> I won't let it go as in I will report you to the mods.....which I did not but have done so now
> Lets let them decide
> I also see you deleted your post slagging me off again.........


Report me to the mods all you like, I, just like yourself have freedom to give their opinion. You have obviously been posting things specifically to wind me up. You also did this some time ago when your user name was Spit, or something like that.

I have NOT deleted any posts what so ever, unlike yourself. I, as many on here know will always stick to what I say, and not take it back unless proved wrong!


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Back on subject... I like the look of pokies. Any advice on why they cause so many arguments? Is this part of their natural behavioral patterns or is it to do with their bite? :whistling2:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

opinions are fine......thats all they ever are......I just draw the line at abusive PM's
Have to be up early....I am out of here


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

elliot ness said:


> I won't let it go as in I will report you to the mods.....which I did not but have done so now
> Lets let them decide


 
I see you have edited your post yet again. Shame the mods aint seen what you origionally put in your posts. 

SPIT - some people never change.

Oh, and if you haven't realised, it says on your posts if they have been edited. Excluding this post (as forgot this part I'm now writing) I have not edited any of my posts, yet half of yours have been edited.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

atum said:


> Back on subject... I like the look of pokies. Any advice on why they cause so many arguments? Is this part of their natural behavioral patterns or is it to do with their bite? :whistling2:


 nasty bite


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> atum said:
> 
> 
> > Back on subject... I like the look of pokies. Any advice on why they cause so many arguments? Is this part of their natural behavioral patterns or is it to do with their bite? :whistling2:
> ...


That's got to at least rate a 'very' in the front Paul . 

A bad reaction can apparently include paralysing muscle cramps that can last for days , swelling of the affected area and surrounding body parts , joint pains and generally feeling like crap . 

People say that they'd prefer to run than bite , and it's probably quite unlikely for any one person to suffer a bad reaction but the chance is there non the less . When ever there is a 'discussion' about the most potent venom is T's , Pokies are always one of the favourites even if no one I think , knows for sure . 

Not wanting to alarm you but you should know what's said about this genus (family) of T's before deciding . 

I like this genus and have at the moment approx 16 slings/juveniles at the moment but I employ safe techniques when handling .


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

My understanding is.......there is not much info on T bites so it is very hard to say how bad the bite is.It is also true that a bee could kill one person and another could have nothing more than just pain.Different people react differently to venoms,poisons etc.
I think I would be more wary of the baboons....especially a king than a pokie but I don't plan on getting bit by any of them to find out which is worse..........needless to say,they are all bad.....from what I have read that is and not from personal experience.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

here is one of my male fasciatas tonight.....beautiful colours : victory: 
paul


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice, how big it it?


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Kamike said:


> Very nice, how big it it?


 It is still sub adult but the LS is 6 to 7"....these get pretty big
paul


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

elliot ness said:


> My understanding is.......there is not much info on T bites so it is very hard to say how bad the bite is.It is also true that a bee could kill one person and another could have nothing more than just pain.Different people react differently to venoms,poisons etc.
> I think I would be more wary of the baboons....especially a king than a pokie but I don't plan on getting bit by any of them to find out which is worse..........needless to say,they are all bad.....from what I have read that is and not from personal experience.



From personal experience and bearing in mind that T venom affects me alot more than others as i have various neurological illnesses : Baboon venom doesnt send me to hospital where as pokie venom does. The only conclusion i can personally draw from this is that pokie venom must have more of some sort of neuro toxins than baboon venom.



If anyone can provide me with any links that have a break down as to whats in T venom chemically or any studies id really appreciate it :no1:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> It is still sub adult but the LS is 6 to 7"....these get pretty big
> paul


If it's 6"-7" mate, then it's adult. They top around 7 and a half to 8 inches


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> If it's 6"-7" mate, then it's adult. They top around 7 and a half to 8 inches


 still think it has a moult or 2 left in it mate :2thumb:
I remember seeing one on you tube that was huge.
Can't post the link now but will find it when I get home.
paul


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

males are usually a bit smaller though Paul. That fella may mature next moult.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> males are usually a bit smaller though Paul. That fella may mature next moult.


 like I said....a moult or 2 :2thumb:


----------



## herps06 (Jan 5, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend keeping them as your first spider but they are easy to keep and are actually fine as long as you don't get bit :whistling2:
I have a P. fasciata that I got not too long ago and he's very fast but not agressive.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

herps06 said:


> I wouldn't recommend keeping them as your first spider but they are easy to keep and are actually fine as long as you don't get bit :whistling2:
> I have a P. fasciata that I got not too long ago and he's very fast but not agressive.


 My salmon pink is 100 times more aggressive than the fasciatas.......No comparison in venom strengh of course but still is one nasty spid........may be ok next week because his moods change like the weather :2thumb:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Read that on my phone whilst returning from a mountain in the peak district, so I missed the male part. In that case, I'd put money on it maturing on the next moult. Typically, males don't get much bigger on maturing, so I still wouldn't expect it to get much bigger  7"-7 1/2" max.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> Read that on my phone whilst returning from a mountain in the peak district, so I missed the male part. In that case, I'd put money on it maturing on the next moult. Typically, males don't get much bigger on maturing, so I still wouldn't expect it to get much bigger  7"-7 1/2" max.


 The female is a bit smaller Dan and she hides all the time in the log while he is out and about all the time.
What are the chances of them hitting it off mate ?
She is from the same egg sac and has been living with him all her life although she is a bit smaller
Roy has the brother and sister
Thanks mate,
Paul


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> The female is a bit smaller Dan and she hides all the time in the log while he is out and about all the time.
> What are the chances of them hitting it off mate ?
> She is from the same egg sac and has been living with him all her life although she is a bit smaller
> Roy has the brother and sister
> ...


Should be fine mate  Female pokies that are kept with males reach sexual maturity quite fast. In fact, several species can be mated at as little as 4 1/2 - 5 inches!

Go for it


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

If they do the deed....going to need lots of advice off you ,roy and pete :2thumb:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

elliot ness said:


> If they do the deed....going to need lots of advice off you ,roy and pete :2thumb:


 
Good luck matey, you talking about me or the other Pete(Lacey)? If you need any advice, pm me mate will try and help you


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

PRS said:


> Good luck matey, you talking about me or the other Pete(Lacey)? If you need any advice, pm me mate will try and help you


 All of you mate :2thumb:


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Muze said:


> If anyone can provide me with any links that have a break down as to whats in T venom chemically or any studies id really appreciate it :no1:


Is this any good to you?

ScienceDirect - Toxicon : Tarantulas: eight-legged pharmacists and combinatorial chemists

It looks like the Arachnoboards had a table but maybe one of the mods would still have it. 

Will take a slap for linking to the US forum if not allowed.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

grumpyoldtrout said:


> Is this any good to you?
> 
> ScienceDirect - Toxicon : Tarantulas: eight-legged pharmacists and combinatorial chemists
> 
> ...


Thank you! :2thumb:

The Science Direct one looked to be exactly what i was looking for, but when i clicked to read the report it wanted $31 ...gutted


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah, I was annoyed by that too, looked interesting.

OK, it's just the preview for the article, but it has some interesting information on the first page: http://resources.metapress.com/pdf-preview.axd?code=lp5236x634807366&size=largest

While it won't give you the details, it tells you the kinda stuff you find in T venom. Alas, this one wants $34 for the full article. No.


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

ive been keeping them for 6 years and i still dont know everything, i have 13 tarantulas, ive had 3 deaths, all slings , so after 13 weeks you will not know all the ins and outs of keeping ts


----------



## Freeman (Jul 20, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> Sad advice, if you've never kept a T before a pokie is probably not the best to start with (incredibly fast, some nasty venom etc.).
> 
> Also, I'm probably wrong, but I thought pokies liked it kinda dry...


 
I keep all mine on denched substrate mate but allow the cage furniture to dry. That way the humidity is high but the tank seems dry. They are from monsoon regions of india and shrilanka most of them. My rufilata is most on it when the cage walls are running. The key is to maintain good ventilation to prevent moulds and nasties.

However as you say, they are really quick, but in my experience with pokies they arent very defensive and all mine are really shy. If im incredibly gentle with them and vigilant they dont mind being moved around the cage manually on spot cleaning and actually stroke my hand or the forceps and push me away if they feel threatened with their front legs rather than attack. Though I think this is more to do with the way I am around them than the fact that they are friendly. 

The thing with getting them as first spiders is its unlikely that you will have the required level of understanding of tarantulas generally and it maybe better to start with some thing less likely to run off like an avic. They are like 'less intimidating as a first spider than a pokie' spiders imo.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

george dobson said:


> ive been keeping them for 6 years and i still dont know everything, i have 13 tarantulas, ive had 3 deaths, all slings , so after 13 weeks you will not know all the ins and outs of keeping ts


 lets just wait and see and if I am still no good at it after 6 years....I will think about packing it in


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Freeman said:


> *I keep all mine on denched substrate mate but allow the cage furniture to dry. That way the humidity is high but the tank seems dry. They are from monsoon regions of india and shrilanka most of them. My rufilata is most on it when the cage walls are running. The key is to maintain good ventilation to prevent moulds and nasties.*
> 
> QUOTE]
> The info I had off Dan was the opposite :gasp:
> ...


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Freeman said:


> I keep all mine on denched substrate mate but allow the cage furniture to dry. That way the humidity is high but the tank seems dry. They are from monsoon regions of india and shrilanka most of them. My rufilata is most on it when the cage walls are running. The key is to maintain good ventilation to prevent moulds and nasties.
> 
> However as you say, they are really quick, but in my experience with pokies they arent very defensive and all mine are really shy. If im incredibly gentle with them and vigilant they dont mind being moved around the cage manually on spot cleaning and actually stroke my hand or the forceps and push me away if they feel threatened with their front legs rather than attack. Though I think this is more to do with the way I am around them than the fact that they are friendly.
> 
> The thing with getting them as first spiders is its unlikely that you will have the required level of understanding of tarantulas generally and it maybe better to start with some thing less likely to run off like an avic. They are like 'less intimidating as a first spider than a pokie' spiders imo.


They are only subject to monsoon conditions for certain parts of the year. Otherwise, the climate remains hot and dry. In fact a few specieis come from an area where the average annual humidity is less than 60%. I can recall a couple of instances where pokies have died from being kept too wet. Unfortuately one of them was a genuine P. smithi.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> stop worrying him
> It's not that bad.....i have kept spids for 13 weeks and see my sig for my spids.......I have already posted 3 pokies to people (roy and pete....ask them :Na_Na_Na_Na
> pokies are easy.....did this after 3 days experience....that is my sub adult fasciata.....it will get a lot bigger
> paul


do you honestly think I would handle a pokie after 3 days.....:whistling2:
the 13 weeks thing was a piss take......
Have had spiders and snakes a little bit longer than 13 weeks lovey:whistling2:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

You wrote it not me...:whistling2:

If this is what you are referring to :http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/343928-have-i-missed-something-5.html


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

And the T lord thing you were talking about......was that when everyone was saying he knew his stuff about spids and what a good keeper he was.......and I said he was a clown and got shot down for it ????
Who turned out to be right Abi?
paul


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Check the thread back re T lord, I said i never trusted him.

Regardless you have now placed doubt in peoples minds because you were joking? Not really a clever thing to do IMO.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Muze said:


> Check the thread back re T lord, I said i never trusted him.
> 
> Regardless you have now placed doubt in peoples minds because you were joking? Not really a clever thing to do IMO.


I am not proud of it.....believe me.
It was said tongue in cheek that you could own pokies with not much eperience which I realise now I should not have said.......a mistake which I freely admit......that was said in the "wind up days".....which I don't really want to go back to.......getting banned every other week was not much fun either
I am a changed man

Abi...can you remind roy about the crawshayi


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Yep, will do : victory:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> opinions are fine......thats all they ever are......*I just draw the line at abusive PM's*
> Have to be up early....I am out of here


Oh the Irony...


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

The T Lord said:


> Oh the Irony...


he's banned now T Lord, he cannot here you! Unless it's not an IP ban and he has another account...just watching...waiting...:gasp:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> he's banned now T Lord, he cannot here you! Unless it's not an IP ban and he has another account...just watching...waiting...:gasp:


:lol2:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

The T Lord said:


> :lol2:


Where's our refund?? :devil:

Paul may have annoyed people, but one thing he never did was rip people off!


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Muze said:


> Where's our refund?? :devil:
> 
> Paul may have annoyed people, but one thing he never did was rip people off!


Aaaaaaand he goes quiet again.

The amount of msn conversations I've added Roy into with John because he's blocked him is ridiculous. & he always seems to have nothing to say re: the refund.

How annoying.

Btw, can you let Roy know that the maculata is a no can do? I have like a tenner to last me until the end of the month & I need nictone & my mum won't lend it me 'cause she's tight. My phone's being weird & won't connect to his number. Taaa. : victory:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah funny how he suddenly shuts up when that's mentioned. No refund or our spiders sent back which was what was agreed, and i notice he's removed the list of spids off his sig so no doubt he's probably sold them. Which is why we haven't had them back.:devil:

We have his address so it wont be much of a problem.

No problem mate, will let Roy know :2thumb:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Muze said:


> Yeah funny how he suddenly shuts up when that's mentioned. No refund or our spiders sent back which was what was agreed, and i notice he's removed the list of spids off his sig so no doubt he's probably sold them. Which is why we haven't had them back.:devil:
> 
> We have his address so it wont be much of a problem.


UH OH Muze..is in a bad mood.:gasp:

I get confused by the different threads on scams and problems etc. Is this drama the one where there was an issue with tarantulas packaging by T Lord? and "Young Gun" was the one complaining..do you live with him? Gah these dramas are so confusing but I love gossip so I need to know who has problems with who, because then when you get members posting sarcastic comments at each other and your like "....oh what's going on ere then?", you'll(me..lol) know.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> UH OH Muze..is in a bad mood.:gasp:
> 
> I get confused by the different threads on scams and problems etc. Is this drama the one where there was an issue with tarantulas packaging by T Lord? and "Young Gun" was the one complaining..do you live with him? Gah these dramas are so confusing but I love gossip so I need to know who has problems with who, because then when you get members posting sarcastic comments at each other and your like "....oh what's going on ere then?", you'll(me..lol) know.



Muze is always in a bad mood, that much is obvious as it is in my header.

As for the rest of it, i'll let you work it out.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Muze said:


> Muze is always in a bad mood, that much is obvious as it is in my header.
> 
> As for the rest of it, i'll let you work it out.


how can I work it out...:lol2:

I know it's in your header...I was trying to be clever....copying your header.:blush:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

This is something none of you besides Young_Gun knows.
I was thinking of leaving this, but his big headed-ness is just too much.
When alerting Roy to the fact that it was my 16th birthday soon( a month or ttwo back now) i was offered illegal substances such as charlie(as its known) and weed.Now i didnt wanna mention this, but if Roy denys this, then i just know not to trust him from now on on whatever he says.
Thanks, and, no Drug-offering Liverpudlian is gonna push me off this forum, however much he and his lil freinds try, John


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

The T Lord said:


> This is something none of you besides Young_Gun knows.
> I was thinking of leaving this, but his big headed-ness is just too much.
> When alerting Roy to the fact that it was my 16th birthday soon( a month or ttwo back now) i was offered illegal substances such as charlie(as its known) and weed.Now i didnt wanna mention this, but if Roy denys this, then i just know not to trust him from now on on whatever he says.
> Thanks, and, no Drug-offering Liverpudlian is gonna push me off this forum, however much he and his lil freinds try, John


All very interesting I'm sure but certain claims have been made against you , are you going to sort them out ?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> All very interesting I'm sure but certain claims have been made against you , are you going to sort them out ?


now this thread has taken a turn to the dramatic.

It's like on Law and Order when the suspect says "well I wasn't even there!" and then the detectives are like " we have CCTV evidence! Your alibi's false, so start talking!":gasp:

man do I like drama shows....so T Lord, make your move!


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

The T Lord said:


> This is something none of you besides Young_Gun knows.
> I was thinking of leaving this, but his big headed-ness is just too much.
> When alerting Roy to the fact that it was my 16th birthday soon( a month or ttwo back now) i was offered illegal substances such as charlie(as its known) and weed.Now i didnt wanna mention this, but if Roy denys this, then i just know not to trust him from now on on whatever he says.
> Thanks, and, no Drug-offering Liverpudlian is gonna push me off this forum, however much he and his lil freinds try, John



Is that the best you can come up with :lol2:

Now back to the money you owe?? When am I getting a refund for the spiders that you killed/messed up...because they are/were mine.Roy bought them for me as gifts and i will remind you that no amount of making up story's about drugs will get you out of that with me, as most people on here that know me ...know that i have serious neuro disabilities/ illnesses which mean that if i touch the stuff i end up dead.

Lie your way outta that scammer

The only reason you put that up last night was because Roy left you bad feedback last night because you are trying to trade on this forum again and we dont want people going through what we went through.

People should take a look at your feedback, it's not like we are the first to give you bad feedback.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Well I wouldn't be complaining if someone offered me free coke & green. 

But what has that got to do with owing Roy & Abi money? :/


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

The T Lord said:


> This is something none of you besides Young_Gun knows.
> I was thinking of leaving this, but his big headed-ness is just too much.
> When alerting Roy to the fact that it was my 16th birthday soon( a month or ttwo back now) i was offered illegal substances such as charlie(as its known) and weed.Now i didnt wanna mention this, but if Roy denys this, then i just know not to trust him from now on on whatever he says.
> Thanks, and, no Drug-offering Liverpudlian is gonna push me off this forum, however much he and his lil freinds try, John



it's OK John, you can "just say no" to drugs :lol2: but in the meantime, you still owe Roy and Abi money.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Ask Roy yourself, if he's honest he will tell you.
As for the money, you kept the hoggie which was part of a deal so i feel fine myself.
Thanks, see ya around, John


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

What about the dead ornata?

What about the subfusca that's still at deaths door?

What about the formosa that arrived needing to go straight into ICU and ruptured leg segments that had to be sealed?

Selling mis identified Avics?

none of that has been sorted yet?

When is it going to be?

If you think a non feeding baby hoggie sorts that out you really are stupid and its not what was agreed. There was over £200 worth of spids you messed up there.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Just been told the AF subfusca has died :bash:

Absolutley gutted

John get your finger out and get me refunded. Thats £120 you owe me for her :devil:

I'll have pics later today to prove she's gone


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Muze said:


> Just been told the AF subfusca has died :bash:
> 
> Absolutley gutted
> 
> ...


oh no!:gasp:

Was she "ill"(not really sure what'd you call it for tarantulas) for some time then? Was she gravid or anything. Aww that's really bad. I have a sling of a P.ornata...I learnt hard way they don't do communal, so I have one monster pokie which I'm scared to re-house...


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Muze said:


> Just been told the AF subfusca has died :bash:
> 
> Absolutley gutted
> 
> ...


Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear she didn't pull through. In my experience, pokies that need to go into ICU tend not to come out of ICU 

Such a shame


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Danhalen said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear she didn't pull through. In my experience, pokies that need to go into ICU tend not to come out of ICU
> 
> Such a shame


Thanks Dan, we did everything we could for her. But as you said we were fighting a losing battle


----------



## johnny spid (Aug 11, 2009)

sorry for your loss.....very sad


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that hun, I know you and Roy tried your very best to save her. But I don't think they recover well from being baked alive in the post :bash:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for all your well wishes :2thumb: We are both really, truely gutted about this. We really thought she would be ok, not ever 100% but ok.

For me it's the fact i thought i would never own one and it was a gift. Roy gave up keeping reps to get her for me, which was a big sacrifice for him. 

Im not holding my breath for a refund, because of the type of person John has proved himself to be.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that hun, I know you and Roy tried your very best to save her. But I don't think they recover well from being baked alive in the post :bash:


baked alive!?!

Can someone please post some kind of summary post where they explain what happened and the aftermath? I read some in that last long thread involved young_gun and others but I don't fully understand the situation, I know it's to do with packaging or driving down with them in loose containers?


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

For the benefit of Joeyboy :http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/324817-spider-lost-any-weight-reckon.html


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Muze said:


> For the benefit of Joeyboy :http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/324817-spider-lost-any-weight-reckon.html


this will be one hell of a read. I can't see the big difference between the two photos of the pokie at the start though. The abdomen is a bit thinner but not hugely so, it could be the difference between just finished a big meal and having not eaten in a few weeks, which isn't terrible.

But I shall read on and find out the cause of the concern.

Ah I see the little ornata was bashed about being sent in a huge box. One thing though, what's wrong with the packing of the P.formosa. I thought the idea was to put in quite a lot of tissue paper so the tarantula can't move? I did similarly to that with the only T I posted, a MM, the only difference is mine wasn't against the side of the livefood tub, it was sitting on the "floor" with some tissue on the bottom then lots of scrunched up balls shoved in so it couldn't freely move.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> this will be one hell of a read. I can't see the big difference between the two photos of the pokie at the start though. The abdomen is a bit thinner but not hugely so, it could be the difference between just finished a big meal and having not eaten in a few weeks, which isn't terrible.
> 
> But I shall read on and find out the cause of the concern.
> 
> Ah I see the little ornata was bashed about being sent in a huge box. One thing though, what's wrong with the packing of the P.formosa. I thought the idea was to put in quite a lot of tissue paper so the tarantula can't move? I did similarly to that with the only T I posted, a MM, the only difference is mine wasn't against the side of the livefood tub, it was sitting on the "floor" with some tissue on the bottom then lots of scrunched up balls shoved in so it couldn't freely move.


Big difference in the pics of the sub as pointed out by Dan the pokie man 

and it was sat on top of a heatpad, sub's should not have a heatpad anywhere near em...it got cooked. it was jammed against plastic. It should be carefully surrounded by tissue. Same with the others, not rammed against plastic for legs to rupture etc

Bear in mind these are expensive and not beginner T's. Much more care should have been taken in packing.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Muze said:


> Big difference in the pics of the sub as pointed out by Dan the pokie man
> 
> and it was sat on top of a heatpad, sub's should not have a heatpad anywhere near em...it got cooked. it was jammed against plastic. It should be carefully surrounded by tissue. Same with the others, not rammed against plastic for legs to rupture etc
> 
> Bear in mind these are expensive and not beginner T's. Much more care should have been taken in packing.


ah right so it was that there wasn't tissue paper between it and the side od the tub to cushion any knocks.

Was it posted via RMSD or what?

Hmm gosh also It really must have got cooked. I mean we were getting into the twenties in celsius that week wasn't it? Late June early july before we got the last 2-3 weeks of rain around my area anyway.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Yes it was RMSD

And it was sent mid june when it was hot outside.

I notice John hasnt bothered replying since i posted the sub has died :whistling2:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Muze said:


> Yes it was RMSD
> 
> And it was sent mid june when it was hot outside.
> 
> I notice John hasnt bothered replying since i posted the sub has died :whistling2:


Maybe he isn't about at the moment, see if you get one this evening I suppose.

Gosh though that's why expensive tarantulas scare me, in case anything goes wrong. The most expensive one I have is my adult female GBB, but £120, suppose it is a very nice looking species and big. A real shame it didn't pull through.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> Maybe he isn't about at the moment, see if you get one this evening I suppose.
> 
> Gosh though that's why expensive tarantulas scare me, in case anything goes wrong. The most expensive one I have is my adult female GBB, but £120, suppose it is a very nice looking species and big. A real shame it didn't pull through.



He's been online and seen the thread.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I thought his dad was going to sort this?


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> I thought his dad was going to sort this?



So did we...


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

People like this need to be banned, and their info sent to other forums imo. Shame on you T Lord!


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

I see Young Gun has disappeared since i told everyone of his illegallities.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

The T Lord said:


> I see Young Gun has disappeared since i told everyone of his illegallities.


Actually I think its more of a technical problem - ie his internet


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Well this thread turned out well lol


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

The T Lord said:


> I see Young Gun has disappeared since i told everyone of his illegallities.


That's it, keep digging..


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

matty said:


> That's it, keep digging..


tbh I think he's gone straight through to the other side.:lol2:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> tbh I think he's gone straight through to the other side.:lol2:


Lol, agreed.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Muza and Roy live together, Muze is online and Roy isn't?
Hmmm
John


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

The T Lord said:


> Muza and Roy live together, Muze is online and Roy isn't?
> Hmmm
> John



Not everyone lives online you know.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

matty said:


> Not everyone lives online you know.


....they don't?


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> ....they don't?



Unfortunately not.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

matty said:


> Unfortunately not.


wow...insane.:lol2:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

matty said:


> Not everyone lives online you know.


voiding the facts, Roy does have acess if Muze does, END OF>
BTW, dont expect anymore replys, im leaving this thread, b u8t not the forum or even the section.
Goodbeys forevaz 
John


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Roy's on wireless, im on wired internet...his is a laptop where as mine is the main desktop for the house and is always online.

You will have seen that mine will have been online most of last night untill the virus checker kicked in. Oh and just to point out that we have 2 connections coming into this house so Roy doesnt always have internet if i do...so you are incorrect.

Roy cant be bothered with you John, you are just acting like a brat. Your dad has a pm from him. No one is bothered about your accusations anyway(try reading back and you will see that). 

What people, and me are more bothered about is the £120 for the now dead sub and the rest of the refund.

Even your replies go to show you are not at all bothered about the sub dieing as a consequence of your actions...you are more interested in who has internet access in this house.:bash:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Just to add the reason Roy is offline on here and other forums is because we recieved a large order of inverts the other day and he is sorting these out and making sure they are ok and getting them ready to send on to their new owners.

The people that are getting these have been notified (and this was before your rubbish accusations) he would be offline for a while and that he could be contacted in other ways or via me.

Unlike you John, Roy cares for other peoples animals and wants to make sure they reach people in optimum health and are packaged appropriately.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

*posted twice, ooops*


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

John you are a brat simple as. Just because Roy isnt online and hasnt been for best part of the week, doesnt mean he is running from your pathetic little stories

He went offline before your false little accusation. And as Muze has said he's been busy. Jeez get over yourself and give them the refund, it is after all your fault!!


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks hun :notworthy:

Unfortunatley your talking to someone who doesnt understand you put animals/others animals first :bash:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Muze said:


> Thanks hun :notworthy:
> 
> Unfortunatley your talking to someone who doesnt understand you put animals/others animals first :bash:


Clearly 

Hows the Lightfooti settling in? Was a bugger to pack up, it ran up my tongs and tried to bite me lol


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

She was so funny! had a little bitey fit at the tongs when we were unpacking her!

Was the cutest thing ive seen in a long time, she's gonna be a right cow when she's bigger :lol2:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Muze said:


> She was so funny! had a little bitey fit at the tongs when we were unpacking her!
> 
> Was the cutest thing ive seen in a long time, she's gonna be a right cow when she's bigger :lol2:


Was the packaging ok?

She was in a pot, inside a tub inside another tub, and in a box surrounded by poly wotsits lol

Yeah imagine how hard it was to get her in that tub, I was scared for my life the way she was chasing the tongs and trying to bite me!! :blush:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

The packaging was amazing hun :2thumb:

We couldnt believe that you had included her tub, substrate and everything aswell...its not everyday you get a spid with everything included!

It saved us rooting round for tubs etc :lol2: wish they were all sent like that...


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Muze said:


> The packaging was amazing hun :2thumb:
> 
> We couldnt believe that you had included her tub, substrate and everything aswell...its not everyday you get a spid with everything included!
> 
> It saved us rooting round for tubs etc :lol2: wish they were all sent like that...


 Glad you liked her and all her stuff 

She loves that piece of cork bark :flrt:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

yeah she's under that now, we've got her in a tub next to our other one. Yours is about one moult bigger than ours.

But they both have the same arsey temper :lol2:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Tamz , you got rid of your lightfooti ?


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah, every time I opened the tub it tried to get me, when all I wanted to do was feed or water it :lol2:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Tamz said:


> Yeah, every time I opened the tub it tried to get me, when all I wanted to do was feed or water it :lol2:


It's nice to be wanted isn't it . :lol2:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> It's nice to be wanted isn't it . :lol2:


It wanted me alright.... for a snack!!!

Plus my OH isnt happy about me keeping spids with a potentially dangerous bite, so I have to respect that


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Tamz said:


> It wanted me alright.... for a snack!!!
> 
> Plus my OH isnt happy about me keeping spids with a potentially dangerous bite, so I have to respect that


 
Same as my OH...i respect that by letting him deal with em :lol2:


----------



## stokes_iain (Jun 4, 2009)

I got my pokie as my second T, my first was a tiger rump. I suffer from anaphylaxis and although when i bought her she was a bit skittish she has calmed down now although all my T's are for display only, my pokie is one amazing T.:2thumb:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

stokes_iain said:


> I got my pokie as my second T, my first was a tiger rump. I suffer from anaphylaxis and although when i bought her she was a bit skittish she has calmed down now although all my T's are for display only, my pokie is one amazing T.:2thumb:


Sounds like you're in the same situation as me where you cant get bitten lol. We've got well over a 100 here and it's only happened a few of times to me in 17yrs (touches wood) ive only been hospitalized twice because of bites. The last tag was from a lugardi which nearly sent me there, which is when i got told i wasnt allowed to deal with any of our pokies, africans or asians 

I never handle any of ours as they are just too nasty, my bites were from re tubbing or packing spiders, or in the case of the lugardi my own stupidity :bash:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Just to update: Still no refund :bash:

Daz contacted Roy during the week via PM to ask how he wanted this sorting out. Roy sent him the pictures of the dead sub and told him he wanted refunding. Despite Daz being online, no reply.

Since T-bo has made these comments about scammers and consistantly bad traders in this thread : http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions-news/358852-list-scammers.html

I pm'd him yesterday to ask what he will do about T Lord as his itrader now sits at 60% after just a few transactions. I have yet to receive a reply.


----------

